
Submarine aircraft carrier - monort
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Submarine_aircraft_carrier
======
Daviey
It is possible to still visit the HMS M2,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_M2](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_M2)

But.. you need to be an experienced diver as it lays at 35 meters...
[http://www.divernet.com/wreck-tours/p301708-wreck-
tour:-5the...](http://www.divernet.com/wreck-tours/p301708-wreck-
tour:-5the-m2.html)

------
ghrifter
Interesting - an airplane - submarine was developed in 1964 -
[http://1000aircraftphotos.com/Contributions/KleinBernhard/65...](http://1000aircraftphotos.com/Contributions/KleinBernhard/6559.htm)

------
mozumder
Why aren't all military ships submarines? Why do they have to float?

~~~
synicalx
At first it makes a lot of sense, but there's a bunch of reasons why surface
vessels are needed:

1\. Cost - submarines are a PITA and expensive to build and maintain compared
to a 'regular' ship. Also torpedoes are very expensive, about 2.5x the cost of
a Tomahawk which is often a perfectly adequate solution in a lot of cases.

2\. Radar - No use underwater unfortunately.

3\. Planes - If you want to launch lots very quickly, you need to be on the
surface. Likewise if you want to shoot one down, it's much easier if you're on
the surface.

4\. Missile defense - ties in with Radar I guess, but if you want to intercept
a missile it's much easier to do from the surface.

5\. Amphibious assault/landing - much easier to sling out some landing craft
and amphibious vehicles on the surface than it is underwater. It's also much
easier to transport large numbers of them.

6\. Size and weight - I could waffle on for paragraphs about this but tl;dr
size/weight = need more power. Generating power is very hard and/or expensive
to do quietly, so it makes sense to try and keep subs no bigger than they need
to be.

7\. Show of force - A deterrent will only deter someone if they know it's
there, and you're not supposed to know where a submarine is.

Having said that, submarines are incredibly useful machines within their own
domain - sneaking around and either doing or supporting clandestine
operations, and in some cases acting as a very credible nuclear deterrent.

------
adenozin
someome is reading /r/evilbuildings :D

